# Dun stallion



## todd1074 (6 September 2011)

Can someone tell me of any dun stallions not ponies.
There is a cracking one who I have seen on here before but can't remember his name.
Thanks


----------



## Molly01 (6 September 2011)

My mare had a foal by Legrande, a Buckskin stallion, this year and I am very pleased with him. He was awarded an elite at the futurity, has great movement and is very friendly.


----------



## the watcher (6 September 2011)

have a look at Lochmore Oscar or Burnock Exclusively Done are advertised as dun if this is what you specifically want ( you may need to check that they are not actually buckskin though)


----------



## s4sugar (6 September 2011)

They are buckskins.

What colour is your mare?


----------



## BallyshanHorses (6 September 2011)

Probably this one as he is the nicest I have seen.Dont think he is classified as dun though.

http://www.lynairesportshorses.com/


----------



## whisp&willow (6 September 2011)

BallyshanHorses said:



			Probably this one as he is the nicest I have seen.Dont think he is classified as dun though.

http://www.lynairesportshorses.com/

Click to expand...

wow!  he is a stunner!!  

also like the look of multicolour II (he is buckskin tobiano....so doesnt realy fit your criteria)  but he is not homozygous.   "callmelucky" on here has a filly by him.


----------



## crellow4 (6 September 2011)

I think all the stallions suggested are in fact Buckskin - meaning they carry 1 dilute gene and giving you a 50% chance of a dilute foal. If you want a true Dun you should look at Highlands or Quarter Horses. What are you looking to breed?


----------



## Fools Motto (6 September 2011)

I've been keeping my eyes on this man for a while now!
http://www.whitewoodquarterhorses.com/


----------



## crellow4 (6 September 2011)

I was just going to suggest him!!


----------



## the watcher (6 September 2011)

cool mix said:



			I've been keeping my eyes on this man for a while now!
http://www.whitewoodquarterhorses.com/

Click to expand...

I like him a lot!


----------



## todd1074 (6 September 2011)

Ah Legrande was the stallion I was thinking of ,he is absolutely stunning.
My mare is bay so I believe a 41% chance of a buckskin foal.
Thank you for all the answers.


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (7 September 2011)

If the mare is Bay if you can find a quality Perlino stallion you like it will increase your chances of a Buckskin (if the stallion is AA, EE it will pretty much guarantee it).


----------



## todd1074 (8 September 2011)

I'm not really up with horse genetics unfortunately.
Do you know of any perlino stallions?
Thanks for all the answers.


----------



## jessie7 (8 September 2011)

What sort of horse are you looking to breed? What is your mare like?
I put my Bay mare to a Dun Welsh Part Bred, Classic Dunbydesign. My foal turned out dun. The stallion is very nice and my little one turned 4 this year and has the most wonderful nature and attitude (which he must have inherited from the sire as his mother was a cow!)


----------



## wispagold (8 September 2011)

Not perlino but stunning!

Guaranteed Gold - 16.1hh cremello TB stallion 

http://www.angelfire.com/on3/TrueColoursFarm/GG.html


----------



## todd1074 (8 September 2011)

Am I right I saying a cremello has the same results if put to a bay?
I have a warmblood mare (Voltaire and lux z lines) and want something for myself to bring on as an all rounder .
My mare is a big girl at 17.1hh and would ideally like something smaller around 16-16.2hh
And I have always loved Duns/ buckskins.
I have had one foal from my mare but I have a feeling he is going to be huge as he already stands at 15.2hh at 16 months old. Not that he will be going anywhere.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 September 2011)

If you use a creamello stallion and your bay mare has a chestnut gene, you could end up with a palomino foal.


----------



## competitiondiva (8 September 2011)

If you are looking at breeding an allrounder with your mares jumping bloodlines a dressage stallion like trevelier decanter might cross well. same percentage chance of palomino/buckskin I believe as legrande. http://www.treliverstud.co.uk/treliver decanter.htm

McJonnas at solaris stud is homozygous cremello, so will definately throw a dilute gene, resulting in either buckskin, palomino or smokey black, and he has some stunning looking stock on the ground. http://www.solaris-sport-horses.co.uk/cremello_warmblood_stallion.shtml
example of his progeny: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Solar...8844701747.176494.172503396747&type=1&theater

oh and a handy coat colour calculator is here: http://www.horsetesting.com/CCalculator1.asp


----------



## Pendragon (9 September 2011)

And then there is the perlino stallion Dunhill Desert Storm, born 2008, standing at Brackenspa Stud.
S: Dundee, D: Premium Madeira GF
The stallion is still in full development, but shows very good movement and comes at a good size.
He was graded into stallion book 1 "German Horse" of ZfdP at the end of August.


----------



## millsandboon (9 September 2011)

http://www.gestuet-falkenhorst.com/gfalchemist.html

My favourite


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 September 2011)

All these Stallions (and offspring are lovely) 

I take it dun or buckskin is the new colour to have these days??? I see so many people looking to increase the chances of hacing a foal of this colour


----------



## todd1074 (9 September 2011)

I don't think that Duns are a new fad to be honest.
I once had a lovely 15.2hh dun mare that I had outgrown and when I put her up for sale I had so many enquiries from people many wanting to buy unseen purely because she was a dun and this was over 15 years ago.
Obviously I didn't sell her unseen but I was amazed by the amount of interest she got and I know other people that have said the same.
I do think a dun / buckskin can look stunning.
I have a field of bay horses which are my favourite by far lol.


----------



## henryhorn (11 September 2011)

I think you probably mean Legrande,  a buckskin? who I met at the stallion showcase at Addington earlier this year.
He is even nicer in the flesh and trust me, has the most amazing movement ever plus a super jump.
I wandered round to the stables and he was happily meeting his public, friendly as well as beautiful. 
I think his owners have Lynnair Stud based in Shropshire, and they offer AI. as well as mares going to him.
Very pleasant people to deal with, in fact I plan on sending a mare to him myself before too long. Google the name Legrande and I'm sure the contact details will pop up.


----------



## emlybob (11 September 2011)

Not seen Legrande in he flesh but from what i have see on pictures etc he screams quality.  I have ummed and ahhed about using him and i believe as said above his owner is very helpful


----------



## hippomaniac (11 September 2011)

Legrande all the way, his stock have also done very well in futurity


----------



## magic104 (12 September 2011)

Have seen Legrande in the flesh & I missed out on the auction held at Addington for the stallion show (big big thumbs up for that) & a thumbs up for the stallion & his connections.  If I had a crystal ball both mares would be in-foal now as Mo would be have gone to Legrande.


----------



## htobago (12 September 2011)

Yet another vote for the fabulous Legrande. In fact, if Legrande were an ordinary bay, I would say forget about colour and use him anyway: in his case, the gorgeous colour is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## magic104 (12 September 2011)

Yes you have the bonus of colour along with good movement & a he can jump, what more could you want but the mare good enough to warrant him covering her.


----------



## templewood (4 November 2011)

It depends if you want a buckskin or a dun. If you have your mare DNA tested for colour, which would cost approx. £35, then you can tell what stallion to put her to for the colour you want. Most stud owners will have had their stallions tested and can advise on the likely outcome. If she tests EE AA, then she will definately throw a buckskin if put to a Perlino or a Cremello and stands a 50% chance if put to a Buckskin. Buckskin is caused by the Cream dilution gene. Perlinos and Cremellos have two copies of it, which means they always pass it on, and buckskins have one copy of it, which means that there is a 50% chance of them passing it on.
Dun is a totally different gene and more unusual. I only know of one stallion in this country that has two copies of the dun gene, so will definitely produce duns and he is a PRE (Andalusian). Although some Highlands might and I think I have heard of a Dun QH stallion.


----------



## cruiseline (4 November 2011)

As I own Legrande, I could be considered a little biased towards him  For fear of being banned 'again' by our resident button pushers  I will not post the long list of Legrande's or his foals success, but you are very welcome to PM me if you would like any information, or if you would like to arrange a visit and meet him in person.

One thing I would like to say to all mare owners who are looking to breed colour. Please do not sacrifice colour for quality, colour is the icing on the cake, not the whole cake, conformation, temperament, movement, ability etc., should be the boxes that are ticked first and foremost. As the old saying goes "a good horse is never a bad colour".


----------



## Monkers (4 November 2011)

Another vote for Legrande! My first choice next year!


----------



## DW Team (4 November 2011)

There are Cremello, Perlino, Smokey Black stallions standing at http://www.brackenspastud.co.uk/HBT-all-our-Stallion/all-our-Stallion/horses-T1.html  if that is any help.


----------



## Enfys (4 November 2011)

wispagold said:



			Not perlino but stunning!

Guaranteed Gold - 16.1hh cremello TB stallion 

http://www.angelfire.com/on3/TrueColoursFarm/GG.html

Click to expand...

Better in the flesh  He was the horse that changed my mind about dilute Tbs. 
I believe AI to non-Tb mares is available.


----------



## flyingcolors (6 November 2011)

millsandboon said:



http://www.gestuet-falkenhorst.com/gfalchemist.html

My favourite 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately The Alchemist died after colic surgery October 22. It was a great shock and very hard for me and I am  still not over it. The week after he died, our homebred stallion Weissgold GF finalized his 70 days stallion performance test and his foals are now eligible for most all major WB Associations except Hannover and Holstein who do not allow the diluted coloring.


----------



## Kaylum (7 November 2011)

There are quite a few RID duns.  May favourtie is http://www.solutionfactor.com/stallions/regaliaprincearthurrid.html although he stands in the USA.  Our old fella is his mares sire.


----------



## cruiseline (7 November 2011)

Kaylum said:



			There are quite a few RID duns.  May favourtie is http://www.solutionfactor.com/stallions/regaliaprincearthurrid.html although he stands in the USA.  Our old fella is his mares sire.
		
Click to expand...

I have never heard of a true 'DUN' RID, how fabulous 

Can I please point out that DUN and BUCKSKIN are two completely different genes and although they look similar in appearance, there are some fundamental differences.

All but one horse (the RID) mentioned in this thread are dilutes (Cr), which basically is the cream gene working on a bay horse. If the cream gene was working on a chestnut horse you would have a palomino


----------



## Lark (7 November 2011)

cruiseline said:



			I have never heard of a true 'DUN' RID, how fabulous 

Can I please point out that DUN and BUCKSKIN are two completely different genes and although they look similar in appearance, there are some fundamental differences.

All but one horse (the RID) mentioned in this thread are dilutes (Cr), which basically is the cream gene working on a bay horse. If the cream gene was working on a chestnut horse you would have a palomino 

Click to expand...

There was an entire Dun RID for sale a couple of years ago.  He was stunning but not sure where he got to.
Cruiseline I have recently bought a filly foal (dun) purely with the intention of using Legrande. She is by Crown's Ace of Pearl out of a Sammartini (Samber) mare.
Please hold on to him for 3 years


----------



## Faberge (7 November 2011)

Lark said:



			Cruiseline I have recently bought a filly foal (dun) purely with the intention of using Legrande. She is by Crown's Ace of Pearl out of a Sammartini (Samber) mare. Please hold on to him for 3 years 

Click to expand...

She must be buckskin, not dun!


----------



## s4sugar (7 November 2011)

Lark said:



			There was an entire Dun RID for sale a couple of years ago.  He was stunning but not sure where he got to.
Cruiseline I have recently bought a filly foal (dun) purely with the intention of using Legrande. She is by Crown's Ace of Pearl out of a Sammartini (Samber) mare.
Please hold on to him for 3 years 

Click to expand...

In that cased she must be buckskin & not dun!
Using a buckskin on a buckskin only gives the same odds of a buckskin foal as using a buckskin on a bay.


----------



## eventrider23 (7 November 2011)

Don't think Legrande is going far!!


----------



## Lark (7 November 2011)

s4sugar said:



			In that cased she must be buckskin & not dun!
Using a buckskin on a buckskin only gives the same odds of a buckskin foal as using a buckskin on a bay.
		
Click to expand...

Yes buckskin (head melt!).
Interesting that the odds are the same as covering to a bay.  
What other colours would be possible, buckskin x buckskin?


----------



## s4sugar (7 November 2011)

Her sire is cremello so you know she carries red (chestnut).
Legrande also carries red so the possibilities are ;-



41.02% - Buckskin
20.51% - Perlino
20.51% - Bay
6.25% - Palomino
3.13% - Cremello
3.13% - Chestnut
2.73% - Smoky Black
1.37% - Smoky Cream
1.37% - Black


To a bay mare the possibilities are;- (Or using a bay stallion on your mare)
41.02% - Buckskin
41.02% - Bay
6.25% - Palomino
6.25% - Chestnut
2.73% - Smoky Black
2.73% - Black


----------



## Lark (7 November 2011)

s4sugar said:



			Her sire is cremello so you know she carries red (chestnut).
Legrande also carries red so the possibilities are ;-



41.02% - Buckskin
20.51% - Perlino
20.51% - Bay
6.25% - Palomino
3.13% - Cremello
3.13% - Chestnut
2.73% - Smoky Black
1.37% - Smoky Cream
1.37% - Black


To a bay mare the possibilities are;- (Or using a bay stallion on your mare)
41.02% - Buckskin
41.02% - Bay
6.25% - Palomino
6.25% - Chestnut
2.73% - Smoky Black
2.73% - Black
		
Click to expand...


Very interesting thank you for posting


----------



## cruiseline (8 November 2011)

Thank you s4sugar, yes Legrande does carry one copy of the chestnut gene (his mother was palomino) so he can produce a whole host of colours. We have had bay, chestnut, buckskin and palomino foals this year. He was used on a buckskin mare last year and believe it or not she produced a chestnut foal with odds of that happening at 3.13%  It is always very exciting waiting for the foals to pop out, so we can see what colour they are.


----------



## s4sugar (8 November 2011)

I used a palomino stallion on my bay frame overo mare. 
Possibilities;-

12.50% - Palomino Overo
12.50% - Palomino
12.50% - Chestnut Overo
12.50% - Chestnut
10.94% - Buckskin Overo
10.94% - Buckskin
10.94% - Bay Overo
10.94% - Bay
1.56% - Smoky Black Overo
1.56% - Smoky Black
1.56% - Black Overo
1.56% - Black

I hoped for a filly & either frame or dilute so I wasn't being too greedy.
I got a chestnut colt... but he is quality and I'll take quality over colour any day of the week.


----------



## cruiseline (8 November 2011)

s4sugar said:



			I got a chestnut colt... but he is quality and I'll take quality over colour any day of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely  Even if you have the most beautiful colour of horse in the world, but the conformation, temperament, movement, ability etc. is not there, then you have nothing.


----------

